
AMD Posts Record First Quarter, Revenue Up 40% YoY, Zen 3 and RDNA 2 on Track - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-posts-record-first-quarter-revenue-up-40-percent-yoy-1q-2020
======
rrss
> AMD's computing and graphics segment, which includes revenue for both
> consumer CPUs and GPUs, weighed in at $1.44 billion, a 73% year-over-year
> increase but 13% decline on the quarter

> AMD's computing and graphics segment, responsible for both the EPYC server
> and console chips, generated $1.44 billion, a 21% year-over-year decline

I'm struggling to understand how these two sentences fit together, maybe
someone can help me out.

Is the revenue for the computing and graphics segment up 73% YoY or down 21%
YoY?

~~~
rrss
Looked at the report from AMD (posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23011643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23011643)),
and it looks like this is just an error in the article.

Their computing and graphics segment is up 73% YoY.

> Computing and Graphics segment revenue was $1.44 billion, up 73 percent
> year-over-year and down 13 percent quarter-over-quarter

> Enterprise, Embedded and Semi-Custom segment revenue was $348 million, down
> 21 percent yearover-year and 25 percent sequentially

------
ItsTotallyOn
Looks like the gas is coming out of AMD's EPYC.

"AMD's computing and graphics segment, responsible for both the EPYC server
and console chips, generated $1.44 billion, a 21% year-over-year decline. AMD
chalked this up to lower sales into the console market, while increased EPYC
Rome sales reduced the impact.

In either case, the market's bullish prospects for AMD's EPYC Rome processors
might be blunted by the lower revenue generation in this key segment. The unit
posted a $26 million operating loss, compared to operating income of $45
million in the fourth quarter of 2019. AMD cited lower ASPs due to heightened
cloud spending, and we know that Intel has been increasingly competitive as it
slashed pricing on its competing Cascade Lake Refresh processors. Intel's
server unit (DCG) also recently posted a 42.7% year-over-year sales increase
due to coronavirus-spurred demand."

